# Hair loss on dogs tail



## rockwalker (Feb 25, 2012)

My chocolate lab is losing his hair at the top of his tail by his hind quarters. I have tried several things including a trip to he vet and a heavy bill with little to no results. The area is really dry and flaky and seems to be sore to the touch but the vet wasn't too overly concerned. 


What do you folks think this may be and how can I treat something like this?


----------



## NGaHunter (Feb 25, 2012)

Hot Spot???  How often do you give him a bath, or it could be food allergy


----------



## rockwalker (Feb 26, 2012)

He gets a bath about 2 times a month. And he has been eating the same food since he was taken off his puppy food an the hair loss just started about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 26, 2012)

Slow down on the baths or get some good creme rinse (your wife will know some good ones... not necessarily the most expensive  ) for any dry areas on him.  Skin is getting dry and sometimes it is the baths that are the problem... not from the water but from the shampoo. 

Or, Derma Pet is a great shampoo for dogs and it is not soap based. You just have to lather and leave it on for a few minutes then rinse... 

http://www.amazon.com/Derma-Pet-Derma-Benzoyl-Peroxide-Soapless/dp/B001A3Y0EI







rockwalker said:


> He gets a bath about 2 times a month. And he has been eating the same food since he was taken off his puppy food an the hair loss just started about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## redman2006 (Feb 27, 2012)

rockwalker said:


> My chocolate lab is losing his hair at the top of his tail by his hind quarters. I have tried several things including a trip to he vet and a heavy bill with little to no results. The area is really dry and flaky and seems to be sore to the touch but the vet wasn't too overly concerned.
> 
> 
> What do you folks think this may be and how can I treat something like this?



99.9% of the hairloss in that area is due to a flea allergy.  Double, tripple and quadruple check.  In a flea allergic dog, just one bite will send them down the road of itch, hairloss, infections, etc.  Use a true flea comb to search for them all over the body.

What do you use for fleas?  If it is Frontline or other topical, be sure to contact them and follow the advice on bathing and shampoo selection.  Many shapoos strip it right off.  

Food inadequacies will also do this.  Make sure you have a GOOD quality food.  If that coat is dry and brittle, nutrition is often a culprit or at least a compounding factor.  This includes depetion of nutrition from intestinal parasites.

Occassionally, the anal glands will aggrevate the pet enough that they chew in the area, but the primary focus will be just under or to the side of the tail if that is the case.

As I said, 99.9% of hairloss in that area is due to fleas.  This winter has been far too mild to eliminate them even out of doors.  If the dog stays inside, you can easily have a year round problem.


----------



## rvick (Feb 27, 2012)

exactly what redman2006 said


----------



## coltday (Mar 5, 2012)

Our dog had same problem and it was flea allergy. Gave her one does of Comfortis and it cleared up in a matter of days. Her hair is almost all the way back, but it is time for another pill. I'm willing to bet money it is a flea allergy.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 5, 2012)

redman2006 said:


> 99.9% of the hairloss in that area is due to a flea allergy.  Double, tripple and quadruple check.  In a flea allergic dog, just one bite will send them down the road of itch, hairloss, infections, etc.  Use a true flea comb to search for them all over the body.
> 
> What do you use for fleas?  If it is Frontline or other topical, be sure to contact them and follow the advice on bathing and shampoo selection.  Many shapoos strip it right off.
> 
> ...



Dead on!  It is the saliva of the flea that causes the allergy and the flea can bite and then leave the dog to sit by the "flea pool" and the dog still has the saliva in the skin and the problem goes on...  Work to eradicate fleas on the dog AND in the environment.  Flea eggs can hatch anywhere from 10 days to seven months!!!!!!  That means this years crop is in the ground, so to speak.


----------

